# vorderrad steigt früh hoch



## terrafox (9. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen ,
ich von Drössiger ein Hardtail und bin super zufrieden. Allerdings hab ich ein Problem wenn´s im Gelände steil wird steigt mein Vorderrad sehr schnell. Ich hab´schon probiert das gewicht zu verlagern, is aber im Gelände nicht immer ganz so leicht. Kann ich irgendetwas an der Hardware ändern (anderer Vorbau, kürzer, nicht so steil). Könnt Ihr mir da irgendwie helfen?
Andreas


----------



## Bick (10. Dezember 2009)

Hast du die Möglichkeit, ein Foto vom Bike reinzustellen? Dann kann man am ehesten eine Einschätzung der Maßnahmen abgeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## terrafox (11. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Bick, das Foto findest du in meiner Fotogalerie. Der Vorbau ist aber 120 mm lang. Den Winkel kann ich leider nicht so gut ermitteln.


----------



## giani (11. Dezember 2009)

hallo

ich komme nicht so gut draus was du meinst.
hast dein gewicht auf das vorderrad verlagert oder auf das hinterrad?

ganz allgemein: wenn es wirklich ein grosses problem ist, sattel etwas runter damit man besser das gewicht verlagern kann


----------



## terrafox (11. Dezember 2009)

ich hab das Gewicht nach vorn verlagert. bin also auf die sattelspitze gerutscht.


----------



## giani (11. Dezember 2009)

mir fällt da spontan nur ein, anders bremsen. d.h. besser dosieren oder wie ich schon gesagt habe etwas mit dem sattel arbeiten


----------



## terrafox (11. Dezember 2009)

Okay ich versuche das mal. Du glaubst aber nicht das man durch einen anderen Vorbau da irgendwie Abhilfe schaffen kann?


----------



## giani (11. Dezember 2009)

also kenn mich jetzt nicht konkret mit diesem fall aus.
aber für mich tönt es einfach so, dass du ab der sattelspitze abruscht, weil der sattel zuhoch steht und du die pedale nicht mehr anwinkeln kannst um dagegen zuhalten.

aber du kannst es ja mal mit einem anderen vorbau versuchen (kostet ja nicht die welt


----------



## Prismator (11. Dezember 2009)

giani schrieb:


> mir fällt da spontan nur ein, anders bremsen. d.h. besser dosieren oder wie ich schon gesagt habe etwas mit dem sattel arbeiten


 
Anders bremsen? Im steilen Anstieg?


----------



## giani (11. Dezember 2009)

ok ich habs falsch verstanden sry!

meinte du hättest probleme beim runterfahren mit den leichten schlägen


----------



## tombrider (12. Dezember 2009)

Wichtig ist der runde Tritt, das heißt nicht nur nach unten treten, sondern mit Klickpedalen auch den Zug mitnehmen und auch die Pedale nach vorne bzw. hinten drücken. Ein längerer Vorbau macht längere Anstiege komfortabler, bringt aber für die tatsächlich mögliche Steigfähigkeit wenig. Hier zählt vor allem die Sitzposition gegenüber dem Hinterrad. Man kann probieren, ob man den Sattel noch etwas nach vorne stellen kann. Jeder halbe Zentimeter ist spürbar!
Eine 42,5 - 43 cm lange Kettenstrebe ist heute Standard. Ist sie kürzer, dann sind steile Anstiege schwierig. Je länger, desto steigfähiger wird das Bike. Bekommt dann aber irgendwann im tiefen Matsch in der Ebene Traktionsprobleme, weil man nicht mehr genügend Druck aufs Hinterrad bekommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (19. Dezember 2009)

Flatbar drauf,Vorbau rumdrehen. Das sollte abhilfe schaffen! So wie die den Lenker eingestellt hast, mußt du ja auch komisch draufsitzen. Der Winkel der Schalthebel scheint mir was komisch!


----------



## terrafox (20. Dezember 2009)

Ich werd´s mal mit Vorbau umdrehen versuchen.
Melde mich dann nach erfolgtem Versuch wieder. Danke für Eure Tipps.


----------



## droessirider (21. Dezember 2009)

hallo terrafox 

wie ich auf deinem foto gesehen habe hast du eine gekröpfte sattelstütze besorg dir mal eine gerade sattelstütze die bringt dein gewicht mehr richtung tretlager hatte das selbe problem am steppenwolf und hab dann noch den lenker getauscht der ebenfalls so sehr geschwungen wie deiner hab mir einen flacheren raceriserbar gekauft weil ich keine flatbars mag leicht geschwungen muss sein und ein flacher vorbau hilft auch um dein gewicht auf die gabel zu bringen und beim bergaufstrampeln immer den oberkörper nach vorne über den lenker bringen dein becken versuchen über das tretlager zu bekommen denn durch deine sattelstütze (gekröpft) geht dein gewicht automatisch aufs hinterrad somit dein schwerpunkt nach hinten vermutlich kannst du dadurch mit deinem oberkörper nicht wirklich das gewicht ausgleichen da müsste dein sattel wahrscheinlich noch um 20cm nach vorne verlängert werden um weit genug nach vorne rutschen zu können wie gesagt stütze tauschen evt. noch lenker oder vorbau .

viel spass beim austesten


----------



## terrafox (22. Dezember 2009)

Hallo, drössirider
an die Sattelstütze hab ich überhaupt nicht gedacht. Ich probier das mal aus und meld mich dann wieder.
Danke sehr und ein schönes Fest und guten Übergang nach 2010.


----------



## Qia (24. Januar 2010)

terrafox schrieb:


> ich hab das Gewicht nach vorn verlagert. bin also auf die sattelspitze gerutscht.



Für mich liegt der Fall relativ klar.

Du fährst eine Sattelstütze mit relativ starker Rückbiegung. Das ist bei dem Sitzwinkel schon mal recht viel, dazu kommt Deiner offenischtlich ordentliche Beinlänge, was das Gewicht ordentlich nach hinten verlagert.

Du fährst ein Harttail, dessen Geometrie ansich eher Racelastig ist und dafür ist Deine Lenker-Vorbau Kombi doch recht hoch.

Diese beiden Faktoren lassen das Bike recht früh aufsteigen und Deine Sattelposition, als auch die Rückneigung fördern Dich nicht gerade, das Gewicht besser zu platzieren.

Mein Tip an Dich wäre: 

Den Vorbau etwas tiefer: Also entweder die Distanzringe unter dem Vorbau weg, oder den Vorbau umdrehen auf negativ. Dadurch wird die Sitzposition etwas länger und sportlicher, bleibt aber im angenehmen Bereich. Ca 2cm tiefer.

Den Sattel lockler 2cm weiter nach vorn und die Sattelnase etwas nach unten, dass der Sattel mit der Nase etwas tiefer liegt als das Heck.

Das sollte das gesamte Fahrverhalten insgesamt harmonisieren und auch im Downhill weit bessere Kontrolle ermöglichen. Vorne Hoch ist in den seltensten Fällen eine gute Lösung.

Wenn Dus konkreter machen willst, verbaue eine Sattelstütze ohne Rückbiegung und eine Lenkervorbaukombination, die Deiner Körpergröße und Deinen Fahrstil besser entsprechen. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Du passend zu Deiner Beinlänge auch längere Arme hast.

Das heißt, der Vorbau kann ruhig 100-110mm länge haben und 0° Steigung OHNE Spacer unter dem Vorbau. Das wird locker bequemer für Dich, weil Du Deine Kraft besser entfalten kannst. Wenn Du einen Lenker mit "Rise" fährst, dann fahre einen mit WENIG Erhöhung und dafür etwas mehr Rückbiegung, 9 oder 12 ° ist weit angenehmer.

Lg
Qia

Ps.: Der Drössirider hat ja fast das gleiche gesagt, habs zu spät gelesen....


----------



## haibiker09 (8. Februar 2010)

Hey terrafox, kannst du die Gabel runter drehen( U-Turn ) ?Evt  nimm eine Pumpe für die Gabel mit und Experimentiere mit dem Luftdruck der Gabel . Du wirst sehen, dass mit einer geringeren Gabelhöhe es leichter Bergauf fährt . Wenn nicht schiebe den Sattel ein Stück nach vorne,achte aber auf den Einstellbereich des Sattelgestelles. Evt auch ein Stück die Sattelnase vorne runter stellen. Probier mal den Vorbau rumzudrehen,damit der Lenker etwas tiefer kommt und somit mehrt Gewicht auf das v-Rad kommt. Check es ab und melde Dich Ciao Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haibiker09 (8. Februar 2010)

Hab soeben den Rest gelesen . Lass es uns alle wissen welche Änderung die effektivste war . Ciao


----------

